# So Did My Wife Betray Me Afterall?



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Been in the community here for a while and decided, after much indecisiveness, to ask your opinions.

My first wife was a serial betrayer and my second (current and final) wife fled an abusive husband. Although she is your typical emotional woman (nothing wrong with that) my second wife views intercourse as a "friend to friend" thing ("it's what friends do") and equates real love commitment with cuddling, kissing.... She had 3 bf's between marriages and casually had sex with all of them. That said she also understands that infidelity is clearly wrong when in a marriage. We began as friends (sex on the first date as is her choice) but soon developed a very deep friendship to the point we decided to marry (mostly to cure our loneliness and as she made so little money and had twin sons). We even considered not sleeping in the same bed as it was a friendship marriage, but once married our "friendship" evolved into a love relationship. We feel so comfortable together and we talk and talk... I give her massages and we hold hands (after 11 years even)... Communication is the backbone of our marriage. 

About 18 mos ago she stopped talking and curtailed holding hands... As I am a veteran of betrayal I thought I saw red flags and investigated. Here are the facts as best I know:

* A fellow writer (same age, unmarried) sent her an email requesting a day to help him set up a website. My wife had recently finished a book on blogs/blogging. He asked her to come to his house (lives 50 miles to the south) for a day. I suggested to her they meet somewhere more neutral like the library and she agreed. After she agreed he sent her a flirty email (my wife is not a flirt in any way), but wife did not flirt back. She sent a business like reply.

* That night after they were to meet I asked her how it went and she said they never got together. I checked her email and there were no emails about it. I checked her phone and no calls either. Odd, but I let it go. I mean no communication at all about the cancellation. Almost immediately after she became distant, which is highly unusual. 

* Occasionally, for the next 6 mos or so there were more lunches than she usually has, a few more evening writers meetings that usual, and finally a weekend beach retreat with some other female writers (she does this once a year, but this was the second of that year). She remained very distant. Sometimes she had something to say about her get togethers and other times not a single word. _But never another email or call with this other guy so far as I could tell._

* There were no personal journal entries for any of the times I thought she may have gotten together with him. She makes about 3 to4 entries per week so odd, but maybe not too odd. 

* I had dropped a few hints along the way but she never took the bait (if indeed there was bait to take). Finally this happened- we decided to go to the beach for a long weekend and I went to the website of the condo owner to make the reservation (where we have stayed for years) and I was reading some of the recent comments people post. There was a comment from a couple who have the exact same first names of my wife and he (no last names given) and it was for the same weekend when she was at the beach with a group of her female friends. Now, the Portland metro area and Salem area contain nearly 3 million people and they have common first names... but this coincidence was now just too much... so...

* I finally fully confronted her, laid out everything and flat asked her what was going on. After about 5 seconds of silence she quietly said, "I don't think you have anything to really worry about". And that was all she had to say. She didn't say it in a way that sounded guilty or remorseful and I honestly couldn't read her as to just how she meant it. It was almost off handed.

* Soon after things went back to the same old way and I then learned through a friend that in the month or so before I confronted her she had met with a personal counselor a few times, but never told me. 

Was it menopause (she is 50)? Was it maybe depression? Why did she separate herself from me as we are both great and caring communicators? Was she maybe reconsidering our marriage? Was she, in fact, betraying me? No emails or calls. She isn't anything close to being devious so it'd be hard to think she created a secret email account- just not like her. 

I've spent a lot of time thinking it all out in my mind and go back and forth. 

Maybe the best thing to do is just trust her, but her behavior was just so odd...


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

The gut is never wrong.

Your WW has been doing this OM. You have pointed out many red flags and they are all valid.

Plus your WW response you have nothing to worry about is not a denial, or an admitting.

At best "you have nothing to worry about" answer can mean the affair is over or she has no intention of leaving you.

Time to schedule a polygraph test. Without that you will never get the truth.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Cheating or not she has decided to let you off some of her current thoughts and possibly plans. She's not emotionaly transparent. Even if she's just struggling with something unrelated to you or the marriage she decided withold it from you. Bad news.
I'd say... keep monitoring but "confront" her on this. She chose not to tell you for some reason.
Comunicate your concerns. Demand honesty.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

theroad said:


> The gut is never wrong.




At first my 'gut' said she was. Then after hearing about the counseling and not finding any email/phone evidence my 'gut' started thinking otherwise.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Cheating or not she has decided to let you off some of her current thoughts and possibly plans. She's not emotionaly transparent. Even if she's just struggling with something unrelated to you or the marriage she decided withold it from you. Bad news.
> I'd say... keep monitoring but "confront" her on this. She chose not to tell you for some reason.
> Comunicate your concerns. Demand honesty.


All too true.

We did discuss it the other night and she maintains I have 'nothing to worry about'. She also offered that she was having a "difficult time" for a while and I did ask where was I in the process and she said it was a "lot of things" and let it go.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the weekend at the condo comments are too coincidental. Saying 'you have nothing to worry about,' is a way to not overtly lie, imo. It can mean nothing happened, but can also mean that she cheated, but it's over now or it isn't over and she doesn't love him, etc.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

So she refuses to disclose what's going on in her head.
Tell her whether she has some complain, ask her what you can do to help her. If she claims nothing, ask her why. How is it possible?
If she persists tell her she's being unfair to you. That her attidude is certainly no trust/marriage building.
Does she have a confidant/best friend to unload beyond IC?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Acabado said:


> Does she have a confidant/best friend to unload beyond IC?


Unfortunately for me, the person she counseled with is a close friend. So everything is confidential and away from me knowing anything.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I think the weekend at the condo comments are too coincidental. Saying 'you have nothing to worry about,' is a way to not overtly lie, imo. It can mean nothing happened, but can also mean that she cheated, but it's over now or it isn't over and she doesn't love him, etc.


Yeah, that sent me over the top. 

My wife is a very intelligent person and also rather stoic. She's hard to read and isn't the type to 'let on'. 

But I guess all I can do is accept her at face value and move on.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

"can you be honest with me? How often did you meet with xxx?"

If you've read many of the threads on CWI' you know that people in affairs are quite capable of acting 'out of the norm'. And you can't deny that there are plenty of red flags. If you want to see what's going on TODAY then you have plenty of reason to monitor her car and computer.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Wowee, guy. Definitely many red flags.

I agree with the above posters. It seems they had an affair,either just emotional but probably physical too , but it's over now, so she thinks you have nothing to worry about. You obviously think otherwise.

It also seems she has emotionally detached from you. So I suggest you do the same. Emotionally detach. Maybe that will bring her to her senses.

You cannot "nice" her back to gain attraction and connection. So if you are considering pleading, begging, whining, staying at home more than you do normally, doing chores more than average.

Have you read Married Man Sex Life Primer? I suggest you do.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> * I finally fully confronted her, laid out everything and flat asked her what was going on. After about 5 seconds of silence she quietly said, "I don't think you have anything to really worry about". And that was all she had to say. She didn't say it in a way that sounded guilty or remorseful and I honestly couldn't read her as to just how she meant it. It was almost off handed.


She had a 6 month affair with the OM. The comment that "you don't have anything to really worry about" probably means it is over now and she has decided to return to the marriage.

Unfortunately she is never going to admit to what happened and you are going to have a hard time proving it. 

Since you say that communication has been the cornerstone of your marriage that cornerstone is crumbling. She is keeping too many secrets from you. Some women can compartmentalize an affair. Basically they are living two lives, and they think that they can keep them separated where the affair will not affect the marriage. As you said, your wife thinks that sex is something that friends do.

You will never trust her again until you find an explanation that you are satisfied with.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Yeah, that sent me over the top.
> 
> My wife is a very intelligent person and also rather stoic. She's hard to read and isn't the type to 'let on'.
> 
> But I guess all I can do is accept her at face value and move on.


That would be all fine and well, but everything points to her not giving you face value. Cheaters are not intelligent, they truly aren't. They get caught up in whatever, and they do incredibly stupid things, it's how they get caught. Like the comment book, for example, if that is them, then just how stupid do you have to be to go to that place, let alone leave a comment to be found by you?

Do the staff there know you enough to recognize you? To recognize your wife? How do you pay for it? Have you checked credit card records, or bank statements for the time period in question? 

You can try to ignore all the red flags and move on, but I doubt you'll be successful. It is going to eat away at you until you get answers.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I read her answer as, I had an affair with the guy, but I'm not leaving you for him, so you've got nothing to worry about.

She clearly had an affair, she clearly cleaned up after herself and made sure to compartmentalize the affair.

Buts it very obvious she did have at least a dew nooners and a beach-weekend with the guy.

If you want to be bold, contact the other guy and just say, I know and we need to have a talk about your little trip to NAME-the beach with my wife.

Frankly, I don't know why you would accept such a baldfaced evasion by her. My response to her answer would have been, to say I wasn't asking if I had something to worry about, I wanted to know you'd had sex with another person. I wanted to know if you went for a beach weekend with X, and if you had an affair. Those are the questions you need to answer.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Yeah, that sent me over the top.
> 
> My wife is a very intelligent person and also rather stoic. She's hard to read and isn't the type to 'let on'.
> 
> But I guess all I can do is accept her at face value and move on.


Why is that all you can do? Why is her behavior acceptable to you? And move on to what exactly? Life with a partner who doesn't share important things with you? You are being way too passive.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

If she had the affair IC surely is helping her to go to the crave with it.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

How about, "Well you'll have something to worry about if you don't start being honest with me"


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

theroad said:


> The gut is never wrong.


ALWAYS go with your gut!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

alte Dame said:


> I think the weekend at the condo comments are too coincidental. Saying 'you have nothing to worry about,' is a way to not overtly lie, imo. It can mean nothing happened, but can also mean that she cheated, but it's over now or it isn't over and she doesn't love him, etc.


From the explanation of how she views sex as just sex I read it as likely the relationship was sexual but he has nothing to worry about because it was just sex.

Now that is a lot of assumptions.

What I am most puzzled about is not her but why the OP did not repsond to her comment more specifically. More bluntly. Like ok I am glad I have nothing to worry about but did you have sex with this man or any other? Yeah I would be that blunt. I would be firm but not intimidating. 

Basically the marriage was based on her need for support and they were friends and having sex. Not your basic I love you and want to spend my life with you and will remain faithful to you. After all she is all about "you have sex with friends".

I think at the least she feels she controls this relationship and had her own philosophy of living that she is going to follow. I could very much see from his explanation this being a woman who could justify having sex with a friend and it being ok.

Oh and I think it pretty obvious she has other ways to communicate with her friends. He saw no communication because either they met in person somewhere else and / or she has a burner phone and other ways to chat with her friends he has not idea about. But again he is afraid to clear this up.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> From the explanation of how she views sex as just sex I read it as likely the relationship was sexual but he has nothing to worry about because it was just sex.
> 
> Now that is a lot of assumptions.
> 
> ...


OP is placing way too much value in "she's not that way" and the notion that "she's not the deceptive type"


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

It occurs to me that while she may assure him he has nothing really to worry about, that she certainly does have a lot to worry about.

If she did cheat she has to worry that her nice cosy life where she feels free to cheat anytime she likes has a good chance of ending when the OP ends the marriage because he decides he has zero interest in bring treated like a doormat by a cold entitled cheating wife.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> OP is placing way too much value in "she's not that way" and the notion that "she's not the deceptive type"


How many of us betrayed have uttered those exact same words....

and were wrong?


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Yeah, that sent me over the top.
> 
> My wife is a very intelligent person and also rather stoic. She's hard to read and isn't the type to 'let on'.
> 
> But *I guess all I can do is accept her at face value and move on*.


You have an infinite number of choices. Accepting her at face value and moving on is just one.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Oh and I think it pretty obvious she has other ways to communicate with her friends. He saw no communication because either they met in person somewhere else and / or she has a burner phone and other ways to chat with her friends he has not idea about. But again he is afraid to clear this up.


And/or she is just deleting e-mails and call logs. Whatever is happening, it appears deceptive.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

When your boundaries don't match up, expect trouble.

Mice can crawl into the smallest of places.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I remember your thread from the other site. You somehow put her on a pedestal. How come you did not have a discussion beyond that ? Some kind of head in the sand approach since you are not sure if you can handle another betrayal, especially from this woman who you think so highly of ?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Didn't read the whole thread, just OP and the first few comment. This is my opinion only. 

She had a short physical affair with this guy. She was wondering if she made the right decision marrying you. She found out, after they met at the beach condo, that she didn't want him. She wanted you.

Now, depending on the timeline, if she met with counselor before this rendezvous, the counselor talked with her about it and told her how to handle it. It's a possibility at minimum.

If she met with the counselor after this rendezvous, she was trying to get rid of any emotions associated with it and talk out how to handle staying with you and renewing her commitment to you without causing issues. 

She knew you did not know and she wanted it kept that way, but she felt compelled to find out if she wanted to leave or stay.

Remember, just my opinion. Not trying to get you upset. Good luck to you.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

I seem to recall there was mention of how his new wife 
clearly knew of the pain that had been brought on him
by his first wife's cheating, and would never do that to him.

If I'm mistaken, I do apologize.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

By the way, the IC would have told her not to tell you, if she had an affair. That to tell would be selfish, and it is better to protect you from the truth.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

cantthinkstraight said:


> I seem to recall there was mention of how his new wife
> clearly knew of the pain that had been brought on him
> by his first wife's cheating, and would never do that to him.
> 
> If I'm mistaken, I do apologize.


Yeah but she may feel that if she is descrete he will never find out.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

Thatbpguy, my friend, you are being played and manipulated. 

There are no such things as coincidences. The names on that hotel registry were your wife's and the OM's.

You do have something to worry about, because even if she did "choose" you (whatever the heck that means) it won't be long before she gets bored again and starts looking for another affair partner. 

Her unwillingness to assuage your concerns and her proud, stoic reaction indicate to me that she does not love or respect you. She may like you, she may like the security you provide for her and her sons, she may like the free babysitting service you provide when she goes galavanting off on her writers' rendezvous, but she doesn't love you. 

No loving,carings spouse would allow their partner to flounder around in misery and uncertainty. 

You need to quit sitting on your hands and do something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

SadandAngry said:


> You can try to ignore all the red flags and move on, but I doubt you'll be successful. It is going to eat away at you until you get answers.


I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


Oh come on, my good man. Do you really believe someone who can do such a heinous thing can "man up"? If they could, they wouldn't cheat in the first place.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


You made it clear that such a thing would hurt you badly. The thing is she has her own value system. You chose her. I am not defending her at all. Just thinking you need to man-up and ask yourself why you are choosing the women that you are.

Look, I get that you enjoyed having sex with her. But from your post it looks like you engaged the marriage under false pretenses. The whole being friends and not true marriages partner thing. She needed you to support her.

Was this really a good slection for you? I suggest you could have chosen a bit more wisely. Not rushed into another marriage.

How about you find a woman more compatible with you. Someone maybe that does not have children for you to support even. They do exist. Find a woman who wants you and who is not as likely to stray. You went into this relationship with a lot of baggage.

So while these women own their affairs and it is not your fault, you are responsible for choosing them. Again it hppens and there is no garauntee in this stuff. But please for your own sake be a bit choosier in the future.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


How often do cheaters ever do this???


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> *Communication is the backbone of our marriage. *
> 
> About 18 mos ago she stopped talking and curtailed holding hands... As I am a veteran of betrayal I thought I saw red flags and investigated. Here are the facts as best I know:
> 
> ...


For a couple of great communicators, it doesn't seem like much communication is going on.

You bite your tongue and let a lot of "odd" or "unusual" things she does go without asking her about it. Are you uncomfortable asking her about it?

You haven't given a lot of detail about what she said when you asked her about it, or even what you asked her about.

When you "laid out everything," does "everything" mean all the red flags you posted here, or just the "coincidence" about the names and dates at the beach condo?

No matter, that was quite a strange answer she gave you. A five-second pause and a you-have-nothing-to-worry-about. That's it? You two, the two great and caring communicators, both just let it drop at that?

First of all, if my wife asks me a question like that, and I'm innocent of cheating, I'm going to want to get into it with her about why she feels that way, I'm going to tell her, call so-and-so who was on the retreat, he'll tell you I wasn't shacking up, and so on. I'm not just going to give her a cryptic "don't worry about it" and just drop it.

Second of all, if I ask my wife a question like that, and I get an answer like you got, I'm going to be all over her - what do you mean I have nothing to worry about - did you fvck this guy or not? Give me a straight answer, not some cryptic bvllsh1t!

Have you considered trying to communicate with your wife some more about this issue to see exactly what "you have nothing to worry about" means? Because my advice would be to push the issue.

Also, I find it very strange that she would seek counseling and not ever tell you about it. If my wife were having problems with our marriage, or any other matter, I would expect her to discuss them with me first before seeing a counselor.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Jasel said:


> How often do cheaters ever do this???


Apparently, nearly never. I used to say if a person ends the affair and comes clean, there can be reconcilliation only then. Then I found that is like %0.1 of affairs.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You know, it takes a lot of cojones to openly post a comment like that as a couple. Just saying. And now she won't talk about it. She may well be receiving counseling advice to not discuss it, but that isn't carved in stone. If you want her to answer with specifics, your need should override anything a counselor says, imo.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like he's afraid of the answer. At least this way you can always hang your hat on the fact that you don't know for sure. Then you can justify not doing anything about it.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

And - if menopausal changes were motivating her behavior in some way, you would definitely know it. When it is bad enough to cause aberrant behavior, it's very noticeable.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

You need to find more solid proof of their affair. (If it IS an affair that is.) otherwise you don't really have anything solid on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

ubercoolpanda said:


> You need to find more solid proof of their affair. (If it IS an affair that is.) otherwise you don't really have anything solid on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He doesn't need to have anything solid on her. Her lackadaisical response to his request for the truth is all he needs to be justified in ending the marriage. 

I truly believe he loves her 10x more than she loves him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah but right now he's just relying on his gut? Personally, it seems something fishy is going on but I wouldn't divorce someone over a hunch. And it depends on whether he wants to R or D or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


Then ask her a straight question and quit playing around.

"Have you had sex with another man since we married?"

"Was your special friend with you at the beach "conference" and what happened?"


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

He did ask her straight. 

"You have nothing to worry about"....was her sada$$ answer. 

Give me a break. Please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I am sorry my friend but you are in big time denial. She is playing word games with you. If the roles were reversed would she have been so accepting as you have been? I would suggest that you insist that the both of you get tested for STD's.

Her comment that you have nothing to worry about probably means she has had sex with this OM but she has no intention of leaving the message so you don't have anything to worry about which is ridiculous.

I would suggest that you stop burying your head in the sand and ask her straight out: Have you been physical and/or have you had a sexual encounter with another man? Why is this so hard for you to ask?
Your wife is treating you like a child and you allow it. It is about time to stand up for yourself and your marriage. It is disrespectful and humiliating to you what she is doing to you with her little word game. Enough is enough!


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

She knows what his first wife did to him , and knows what he will do if she admits adultery. She's scared, so she's drawn back in her shell like a little turtle. And she isn't going to come out. If he says enough and divorces her,she can tell all who are concerned that he was paranoid and jealous and that the dissolusion of the marriage was because of him. 

She's playing this game very well. She'll die before she tells the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you really know about her first husband? Did you verify from family and people who knew them that he abused her? Did she ever show you DV reports or police reports proving her claims?

Do your stepsons remember any abuse?

Or did you just take her word for it, like you are doing now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

What are you going to do with the answer. You already know and she knows you do. Are you willing to leave her? Are you willing to end your marriage?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> * I finally fully confronted her, laid out everything and flat asked her what was going on. After about 5 seconds of silence she quietly said, "I don't think you have anything to really worry about". And that was all she had to say. She didn't say it in a way that sounded guilty or remorseful and I honestly couldn't read her as to just how she meant it. It was almost off handed.


She didn't answer your question(s). That's a red flag for me. Oh and "I don't think" is another one.


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Its like some of those Disaster Movies....When they say Everything is Fine or You Don't Have Anything to Worry Aboutit... its code for Its Time to Worry!!!!!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Unfortunately for me, the person she *counseled with is a close friend.* So everything is confidential and away from me knowing anything.


Sorry, I missed this one.

This is not counseling that is a ploy to keep you from asking her questions. I had a counselor for a friend and I can't tell you how many "friends" had their relationships screwed up because of what you just typed.

She clogged marriages, gave the "friend" clues on how to cover things up and ruined communication.


Not saying it is an affair, not saying it is something she couldn't bring to you later, but it is bad for your marriage period. That coupled with "I think" means she is unsure about something. You then clued her in, I made this mistake as well, and she is "NOW" doing the things that were supposed to lower your guard and regain your trust.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tell her, don't ask her, to start talking. 

Or she can pack up her clothes, her computer and her books, and get the fvck out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> "I don't think you have anything to really worry about"


Oh. 

I hope she's right and you can both work this out.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

A 5 second pause ... and then avoiding answering your question directly? Hmmm, what was going through her mind for those 5 seconds. SOMETHING happened but instead of telling you the truth, she decided to reassure (placate) you.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If you can't manage to do any of the recommended actions posted here , at least go get a std test and let her know you are doing it. Carefully watch her reaction to that. If she stoically accepts that , you have your answer.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I know. I just think if she had betrayed me she'd "man up" to it.


Why would she do that after carefully hiding it and lying to you?

This one was not a keeper. Oh, she might still hook up with him for sex, but she's going to come home to your cooking and clean house once she's been taken care of in bed.

Btw, nothing says the cheating with this guy is done, all you know so far is she's planning on coming home after it,

What about the next guy?


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> A 5 second pause ... and then avoiding answering your question directly?


This is actually such a good Game technique that it even works on guys.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

So, if you get sick and it's a life or death thing are you going to trust her to do the right thing? Just asking. David


----------

